# Roundhouse's new loco? Easy choice!!!



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I really don't know why it never occurred to me before, but I guess that I was blinded by the need for it to be an American loco in narrow gauge.

Let's see the requirements and the answers together.......

1. American? Yup, built by Baldwin locomotive Works of Philly.

2. NG? Yup, 2ft 6in.

3. American-looking, even in preservation? Certainly is - cow-catcher, big headlight and big cab.

4. Running as we speak? Certainly is. One of the most popular preserved railways on the planet, too.

4. Different colour schemes? Yusp - homey black and near-LNER apple green.

Gentlemen and ladies, I give you PUFFING BILLY! 
tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I thinking about shifting my focus towards Peruvian Locomotives. This one is a cutie!

http://www.buggler.net/live_steam/Peruvian_Locomotive_001.jpg


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on, Tac. I like color, or should I say colour, in locomotives. Like this one...











or this one... 











or, heaven forbid, this one...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Drawings are availale for anyone witrh a machine shop to build it.... 

http://plan-ahead-designs.us/pb262/pb262info.html


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, RH already build a Single Fairlie.....but the NA Class Prairie has caught my imagination. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

I am really surprised that it took so long for this one to be suggested, and depending on how close you need to be you could use the running gear from their SR&RL #23.







This has been one of the locomotives that I have suggested to Bachmann to make in On30. This would probably sell well in both North American market and the Australian market.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac,

I'm not even a gambler, but when it comes to Fairlies, I'm a *double or nothing* guy.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Andre, the Sandy River loco is pretty long in the tooth now, and RH manufacturing has come on a long way since that was hatched. The latest loco, 'Tom Rolt' off the Tal-y-Llyn, has laser-cut side rods of a lot more realistic appearance than the stamped-out stuff of #24. 

It is to be hoped that the new production - whatever it is - from RH will carry on this trend into a more realistic future. AccuCraft have been doing it for years and it's about time that RH caught up in that respect. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Kovacjr on 04 Nov 2010 10:25 AM 
Drawings are availale for anyone witrh a machine shop to build it.... 

http://plan-ahead-designs.us/pb262/pb262info.html 
Huh? $175 for a few plans? Why, I could fill up my car gas tank for that........

tac
www.ovgrs.org
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

No no no Tac, what they need to make is a nice stout little rack loco!!  

Keith


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

An Abt-system 0-4-2 would look pretty cool, eh? 

There IS a prototype for it in Wales as well, of course, on the Snowden Mountain Railway. 

Besp 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 04 Nov 2010 12:47 PM 
No no no Tac, what they need to make is a nice stout little rack loco!!  

Keith 

What...something like this? http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=316816&nseq=16









http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=307196&nseq=21
http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=274280&nseq=67 


A cogger would be perfect for my mountain grade, but they'd have to come out with a rack track that can handle heat!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

An Abt-system 0-4-2 would look pretty cool, eh? 

Darn right it would! I just think their typically skookum and bulldog-like construction really lends itself to a rack loco. I bet there would be a lot of rocks being piled up building rack lines if they came out with one. 

Keith


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 05 Nov 2010 09:10 AM 
An Abt-system 0-4-2 would look pretty cool, eh? 

Darn right it would! I just think their typically skookum and bulldog-like construction really lends itself to a rack loco. I bet there would be a lot of rocks being piled up building rack lines if they came out with one. 

Keith 
The locos of the Achenseebahn might be a better choice being rack/adhesion, but if anyone makes any rack loco that's not absurdly priced I'd buy one. Even if Regner made a kit to convert the Lumberjack like this one http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/698/367IMG_4634.JPGhttp://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/698/367IMG_4634.JPGhttp://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/698/367IMG_4634.JPGhttp://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/data/698/367IMG_4634.JPG I'd be in.


----------

